

How I hacked SIM cards with a single text - and the networks DON'T CARE - esalazar
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/23/white_hat_sim_hacker_disillusioned_and_dismayed_by_operator_response/

======
na85
Gee, I wonder if they're sluggish on fixing these flaws because certain
3-letter agencies enjoy the ability to easily push malware to our phones.

